# Concerta and mirapex...



## DRyan (Jan 19, 2008)

I told me doctor about adderal's effect on me.. that after taking it I get this manic-like mood for a few hours and then crash and feel something horrible. While it lasts, it is great. I want to get things done, obstacles can be overcome, I'm social and i participate in class. However, when I come down, I guess I feel the opposite. Best way for me to describe it is I feel disgusted mentally.

My doctor decided to try me on mirapex and concerta to address what he figured was a dopamine issue. The mirapex was supposed to build up a store of dopamine reserves so that when the concerta started introducing more dopamine to my brain, I wouldn't deplete it so quickly. After almost 3 weeks on concerta, I'm having these episodes daily. I cannot take the crash much more. It really sucks.

I should mention its not the first time I've felt either of these feelings. I remember feeling small bits of it a long time ago, and a little over a year ago, when I wasn't on any meds, I went up and down like this every 30 seconds for a few days. Ouch.

Update: I may have been too quick to say this was daily. It only happened that one day so far, but I think that day was my best so far as far as dp/dr goes. At the dentist, the woman that was with me seemed more like a person that I'm accustomed to. I have some thoughts, but it confuses me to try to make sense of it.


----------

